# Internet Betrug Wohnung Paris



## Fluffz (30 Juni 2009)

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren!

Ich bin einem möglichen Internetbetrug aufgesessen. 
Ich bin Studentin und brauche eine Wohnung in Paris für ein Jahr. 

Dafür habe ich auf dem Portal  auf eine Anzeige reagiert und per Email Kontakt zur einer "camille joelle emilie quentin" aufgenommen. 
Nach Datenaustausch (Pass per mail) und Mietvertragsunterzeichnung (stammt angeblich von Ihrem Anwalt) sollte ich die erste Monatsmiete 400EUR und die Kaution 600EUR per Wester Union überweisen. Dafür schickt Sie mir den Schlüssel per Post zu. 

Da Sie nach Ihren Angaben ein Scheidungskind ist und die Sommermonate beim Wohnungeigentümer, Ihrem Vater "Richard Burton" wohnt (USA, INDIANA) wurde ich gebeten den Betrag von Summe 1046 EUR incl Spesen dorthin zu überweisen.  

Leider habe ich mich über die Wochen von der guten erzählten Geschichte täuschen lassen. Der Kontakt basiert nur per Mail.

Gestern das böse Erwachen. Nachdem ich überprüfen konnte das das Geld abgehoben wurde, bekam ich die letzte Email. Ich solle zusätzlich 400 EUR nach Nigeria überweisen da der Schlüssel per UPS versehentlich dorthin geschickt wurde, was ich allerdings nicht überweisen werde. 

Was kann ich da noch machen?
Gibst es bei Western Union eine Möglichkeit zu überprüfen wer das Geld (kopie des Ausweises)
abghoben hat?


----------



## Reducal (30 Juni 2009)

*AW: Internet Betrug Wohnung Paris*



Fluffz schrieb:


> Was kann ich da noch machen?


In dich gehen und schmollen über das verlorene Geld.


Fluffz schrieb:


> Gibst es bei Western Union eine Möglichkeit zu überprüfen wer das Geld (kopie des Ausweises) abghoben hat?


Nein und wenn, dann nur für Behörden, wenngleich die Abhebung i. d. R. mit gefälschten Ausweisen oder durch eigens dafür angeworbene Geldabheber erfolgt.


----------



## Eniac (30 Juni 2009)

*AW: Internet Betrug Wohnung Paris*



Fluffz schrieb:


> Was kann ich da noch machen?
> Gibst es bei Western Union eine Möglichkeit zu überprüfen wer das Geld (kopie des Ausweises)
> abghoben hat?



Das sieht eher schlecht für Dich aus, den Totalverlust kannst Du als teures Lehrgeld verbuchen. WU ist kaum nachverfolgbar; wenn man die MTCN und das Passwort kennt, kann man das Geld mit einem gefälschten Ausweis überall auf der Welt abholen, erst recht in Nigeria, wo es aufgrund der grassierenden Korruption kaum eine Strafverfolgung derartiger Delikte gibt.


Eniac


----------



## Fluffz (30 Juni 2009)

*AW: Internet Betrug Wohnung Paris*

ja das sehe ich auch so.

allerdings wurde da geld in indiana usa abgehoben. 

what ever die idee dazu ist genial und copy past


----------



## luna123 (6 September 2009)

*AW: Internet Betrug Wohnung Paris*

hallo 

ich habe genau dieselbe person gefunden während meiner wohnungssuche! es scheint wirklich eine betrügerin zu sein (habe zum glück nicht überwiesen!).

Schon sehr komisch im Mail:

"Hi Flat Mate

                     I have 2 rooms for rent Starting today I have to short-term and long-term .. PS (I'm not in Paris at the moment, I'm sorry, we cannot meet now or make an appointment to visit my apartment for the time being, if you are still interested email me for that May we proceed)


                     Location: 26 Rue des Francs Bourgeois, Paris Postal Code: 75004
                     Region: Ile De France, Paris
                     District: Seine
                     Public transport near St Paul (line 1)
                     Metro station closest: 0.50 miles from St Paul metro station

                     About the apartment:

                     400 E per month, all charges included APL
                     Camera Accessories:
                     Linen provided
                     Linen provided
                     Double glazing
                     Gas heating
                     Fireplace
                     Equipped Kitchen
                     Dishwashers
                     Four
                     Refrigerator
                     Microwave
                     Washer
                     Dryer
                     Hardwood
                     Floors
                     Bath
                     TV Set
                     DVD Player
                     Hi-Fi Set


                     Outdoor Features:
                     Balcony
                     View
                     Paris stone building
                     Monument View

                     Facilities:
                     Secure access
                     Internet / Cable

                     Nearest Services:
                     Fitness Center
                     Restaurants
                     Stores
                     Supermarkets
                     Banks
                     Hospital
                     Schools

                     Category: Superior
                     Managed: By Me
                     Area (m2): 90
                     Floor: 1
                     Room (s): 2
                     Bathroom (s): 2
                     Living Room (s): Double


                     About me:
                     My name is Camille, and I'm easy going 25 female. My hobbies are swimming, reading and travel. In fact, I was in the United Kingdom, Italy and recently in Holland, I lived most of my life in the London. I also like going out with friends and with people but I have not had the opportunity to go out with my friends that I've been busy with my studies and I am looking for my great teachers soon.  My dad lived here in this apartment with my family, but we later moved to the London where he died and I am alone in this apartment even though my mother is still in London Because of London when he married another woman.You have free and unlimited access to all of the apartment, kitchen, living room and, of course, except my room) and you can also have your own visitors.

                     About you:
                     Very friendly, easy going, clean.
                     Please put references or your student status.
                     Allow Pets

                     Cash payment for the first month, plus a refundable security deposit of EUR 600 to your departure. Payment must be done every first day of each month.

                     English and french (I hope)
                     Photo available upon request ..


                     DISTRICT:
                     Very safe neighborhood, two minutes walk from all types of groceries and shops open till late, the markets for the farmer, large choice of restaurants, cafes, bars. Near many cinemas (original version), as well as gym, gardens, swimming pool. French and international bookstores, famous universities and libraries, art galleries.I hope it suits you well and if you have any further questions, you can certainly ask me, I would be happy to send you photos my apartment and the building also has an agreement so that it can be concluded and you may move in.


                     Camille"

Stutzig gemacht hat mich: Schlechtes Englisch trotz Wohnsitz London, tränenrührende Geschichte (Vater gestorben, aber jetzt zweite Frau?), Wohnung bietet alles, von zentraler Lage, zu Fireplace, hardwood Floor, 2(!) Parkplätze mitten in Paris, dishwasher etc. für nur 400 Euro??????

Niemals an diese Camille überweisen, auch wenn sie eine Passkopie schickt, die sicher sowieso gefälscht ist....

viele Grüsse
Luna


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 September 2009)

*AW: Internet Betrug Wohnung Paris*

bait her 
ach wenn ich nur mehr Zeit hätte...
http://www.netzwelt.de/news/73965_2-scambaiting-spass-nigeria-connection.html


----------



## Unregistriert (7 September 2009)

*AW: Internet Betrug Wohnung Paris*



Fluffz schrieb:


> Was kann ich da noch machen?
> Gibst es bei Western Union eine Möglichkeit zu überprüfen wer das Geld (kopie des Ausweises)
> abghoben hat?


Wundert mich, dass das noch keiner geschrieben hat: Natürlich Strafanzeige erstatten! Wie sonst sollen Serien erkannt, Detailfehler (die die Täter immer machen) gesammelt und mit einer Portion Glück durch kompetente Ermittler auch manchmal Täter überführt werden? 

Wenn keiner Strafanzeige erstattet, holt der noch in zehn Jahren (oder wie lange gilt ein Ausweis?) mit dem gleichen Papier seine Beute ab. So leicht müssen die es ja nun doch nicht haben.


----------



## Reducal (7 September 2009)

*AW: Internet Betrug Wohnung Paris*

...und wie soll das gehen, wenn das Geld anonym per Western Union transferiert und irgendwo in irgend einem Ausland ausgezahlt wurde? Da können die Ermittler noch so kompetent sein - da geht nix! Außerdem werden  Serien und Detailfehler nirgends gesammelt. Die Warnung vor solchen Fallen ist mMn das einzige, was man tun kann.


----------



## Unregistriert (7 September 2009)

*AW: Internet Betrug Wohnung Paris*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Detailfehler (die die Täter immer machen)


Wer nicht anfängt zu ermitteln, findet natürlich nix. Schon mal bei solchen Serientaten ermittelt? 



Reducal schrieb:


> Außerdem werden Serien und Detailfehler nirgends gesammelt.


Vielleicht gelegentlich mal überfliegen:  "Kriminalpolizeilicher Meldedienst" - Pkt. 2.13 

Aber mit dem neumodernen Trend zum Einheitspolizisten (= Universaldilettanten?) wird das natürlich nix. Heute Hubschrauber fliegen - morgen Betrüger ermitteln, wie schlau ist das denn.


----------



## Eniac (7 September 2009)

*AW: Internet Betrug Wohnung Paris*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Wenn keiner Strafanzeige erstattet, holt der noch in zehn Jahren (oder wie lange gilt ein Ausweis?) mit dem gleichen Papier seine Beute ab. So leicht müssen die es ja nun doch nicht haben.



Die Täter sitzen im Ausland und sind für die Deutschen Behörden nicht dingfest zu machen. Abgeholt wird mit gefälschtem Ausweis und betrogen wird ganz anonym im Internetcafe.


Eniac


----------



## Antiscammer (7 September 2009)

*AW: Internet Betrug Wohnung Paris*

Die hätten es auch nicht so leicht, wenn die Opfer ein bißchen denken würden. Dass man in Paris (beste Lage) wohl kaum ein 90-m²-Appartement für 400 € Miete (alles inklusive!) kriegt, sollte klar sein. Spätestens hier müsste doch die Skepsis einsetzen.

In der Tat wäre es aber vielleicht angebracht, wenn das BKA die Ermittlungsarbeit zur Online-Kriminalität stärker zentralisieren würde, mindestens für die Fälle mit Auslandsbezug. Solche Ermittlungen sind langwierig, aber im Zusammentragen vieler Einzelinformationen könnten tatsächlich Erfolge erzielt werden, idealerweise in internationaler Zusammenarbeit.

Wenn die Täter allerdings in Lagos sitzen (und nicht in Madrid/London/Amsterdam), dann bleibt alles weitere ohnehin illusorisch - selbst wenn es konkrete Anhaltspunkte gibt. Daher gehen die deutschen Behörden da oft gar nicht erst dran.


----------



## hkleu (14 Mai 2010)

*Internet Betrug Wohnung Paris-Colombes / 7 Rue des Echanges / Braun (wg-gesucht)*

Hallo!

Ich habe in einem anderen unzumutbaren Haus in Paris-Colombes gelebt, welches ich auch über das Internet gefunden habe.

Die Adresse:

[ edit] 
7 Rue des Echanges
92700 Colombes

Natürlich ist meine Sichtweise subjektiv, aber es gibt auch andere ehemalige Mitbewohner die das genauso sehen.

- Es gibt nur eine begrenzte Menge an warmen Wasser pro Tag, man sollte sich also schonmal auf eine kalte Dusche einstellen.Die Vermieterin wartet zum Teil vor der Badezimmertür, um einen zu ermahnen sich mit kaltem Wasser zu waschen etc.

- Wenn man 5 Sekunden zu lang das Licht brennen lässt, muss man sich Sprüche wie:"Eines Tages schlage ich dir eine in die Fresse!" von seiten der Vermieterin gefallen lassen.Es wäre auch noch anzumerken, dass die Vermieter beide arbeitslos sind und ihre einzige Einnahmequelle die Miete der Studenten/Praktikanten sind.

- Die drei Enkelkinder sind oft zu Besuch und schlafen alle mit im Haus, was sehr laut werden kann.

- Die Küche ist maximal für vier Leute angelegt, wird aber von sechs Leuten gebraucht.Sobald die Enkelkinder da sind, ist es sehr schwierig die Küche überhaupt zu nutzen.

- Der Kühlschrank für die Studenten steht draußen.Im Winter frieren sämtliche Lebensmittel ein.

- Die Heizung kann schonmal für eine Woche ausfallen, ohne das die Vermieter etwas an dieser Situation ändern.

- Beschimpfungen, feste Telefonierzeiten (Skype und Radio jetzt nur noch bis 22h), etc. wurden ja oben schon genannt.Die nächtliche Bad-und Toilettennutzung wird nur unter Schreianfällen der Vermieterin geduldet.Man sollte sich nachts nach Möglichkeit gar nicht bewegen.Sobald man krank ist muss man die Medikamente der Vermieterin einnehmen und sich permanent beschimpfen lassen (Vermieterin steht nachts vor der Tür und fängt an zu schreien).

Natürlich ist der Preis günstig und der Vermieter (Vermieterin wie oben beschrieben) bemüht sich zum Teil nett zu sein, trotzdem kann ich nur vor diesem Haus warnen und bereue es sehr meine Zeit dort verbracht haben zu müssen!!!


----------



## Eniac (17 Mai 2010)

*AW: Internet Betrug Wohnung Paris*

Tja dumm gelaufen, aber doch wohl eher ein Fall für den Mieterschutzverein, falls es soetwas in F gibt.
Mit Internet-Vorschussbetrug, den wir hier behandeln, hat das Ganze jedenfalls absolut nichts zu tun.


Eniac


----------



## Marden (4 Mai 2011)

*AW: Internet Betrug Wohnung Paris*

Mahlzeit...

Ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach Betrugsfällen dieser Art... Ich hoffe, dass die Herrschaften hier nochb aktiv sind... wem, ausser dem Autor ging es genauso... Und an den Autor... Könntest Du mir bitt emal die Kontodaten senden, soweit diese noch irgendwo vermerkt sein sollten... 
Es ist abzusehen, dass diese Betrusmasche im großen Stil an die Öffentlichkeit kommen sollte... denn meienr fruendin erging es kürzlich ähnlich... Sie suchte über ein Portal zum finden von Wohngemeinschaften ein Zimmer / eine Wohnung in München... letztendlich gab es ein gutes Angebot... eien möblierte Wohnung... in einer 2-Frauen-WG... für 390 Euro Monatsmiete und 500 Euro Kaution... 
Seltsam war nur... die Vermieterin war angeblich Türkin.. oder ist es... und hat auf eine deutsche Anfrage nur auf englisch geantwortet... Nach, wie in dem Thema schon erwähntem Passport-Austausch ging es dann auch irgendwann zu den Überweisungen... zwischendurch wurde übrigens auch freundlich über Skype geschrieben...
Die Überweisung sollte meine Freundin bitte über das türkische Konto verrichten... aber da es innerhalb der EU schneller gehen würde, gern über das Konto einer niederländischen Kollegin... dahin flossen dann auch die 890 Euro... 
Nun, kurz vor der Anreise nach München... und dem unterzeichnetem "Contract", welcher im Übrigen von Seiten der Vermieterin nur mit dem Kürzel "A.E." abgekürzt wurde (für "Ayeni, Esther") kam die Bitte noch einmal 2 Monatsmieten zu überweisen... ihr VAter hätte gesagt, das müsse man so machen um festzustellen, dass die Mieterin/der Mieter auch in der Lage sei die Miete zu begleichen... 
Und laut deutshcem Mietrecht ist da nicht zumutbar... vor Allem ist in dem Mietvertrag diese Sache nicht so erklärt... Also hat sie nicht überwiesen...
Wir haben uns vorher noch lusitg gemacht, da sich die nette Esther nicht gemeldet hat... von wegen "Betrug" usw... aber mittlerwiele scheint es sich darum zu handeln...
Immerhin sollte sie die 2 weiteren Monatsmieten auf ein Referenzkonto in Nigeria überweisen, wo angeblich eine Verkäuferin dringend auf das Geld warten würde, dass sie ("Betrügerin Esther") zahlen müsse für Stofflieferungen... denn sie sie wäre ja angeblich "Wedding-Planer"... Und ab dem Zeitpunkt war es vorbei mit dem "Vertrauen"... 
Das Geld wurde heute über die Bank zurückgefordert... aber sicherlich ist das von dem niederländischen Konto, umgehend nach Zahlungseingang nach Nigeria gegangen... We'll see...

Ich bitte darum, wenn möglich, mir die Kontodaten (die nigerianischen) zukommen zu lassen... Soweit ich das eingestellt habe können mir auch User eine E-MAil senden...

Ich verbleibe mit freundlichen Grüßen...

PS: Nicht wundern, wenn sie eines Tages von meiner Freundin einen "Contract" bekommen...


----------



## Hippo (4 Mai 2011)

*AW: Internet Betrug Wohnung Paris*

Ich befürchte daß ihr das Geld als Lehrgeld verbuchen müßt.
Eigene Überweisungen kannst Du nur noch innerhalb "gefühlten" 10 Minuten wieder einfangen.
In dem Moment wo das Geld die Bank verlassen hat ist es praktisch weg und nur noch mit gaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz viel Glück kann eine Überweisung dann noch gestoppt werden


----------



## soccer2 (22 August 2011)

Hallo,

bitte auch die Finger vor diesem "Vermieter" weg lassen!!!

Hello
Thanks for getting back to me for the details of the flat.. I am a
wedding Planner and i travel a lot so i often stay in my apartment.But
for now i am not in München now,i just secure a new job here in Dundee,so
am willing to rent out, a charming and sophisticated apartment well
furnished and well equipped..2-rooms apartment is offered for rent fully
furnished. Surfacing about 100sq meter for a room, it has been totally renewed
and it is close to the main shopping areas and public
transports...EQUIPMENTS Cupboards, US kitchen fully equipped,and a
bathroom with shower are some of the assets of the flat. Autonomous heating,secure door,code,inter phone....with fast internet connection Equipment in the flat,fridge,
washing machine,antique oven,microwave,tv, desk,spacious closet, and tons of
storage space all around, all zone dvd player,Each bedroom has its private Bathroom
and Toilet...COSTTwo bedroom flat will cost you 500 per month with a
security deposit of 1000 refundable at the end of your stay if nothing
is reported missing or damage in the flat during your stay and if you
are renting only one room out of the apartment it will cost you 250 per
month and a deposit of 500.if you are okay with the price of the apartment
then get back to me and mind you ,i will not be around for the viewing of the
apartment now,but i can attach the pictures of the place for you to have
a look at what you are renting from me.. Get back to me for the other
details of the apartment........
Regards

Quelle: Email-Verkehr meiner Tochter mit den Betrügern und http://forum.autosec4u.info/showthread.php?tid=4760&pid=20081#pid20081

Gott sei Dank vorher Mißtrauisch geworden, kein Lehrgeld gezahlt aber wieder was gelernt...


----------



## Goblin (22 August 2011)

> Ich befürchte daß ihr das Geld als Lehrgeld verbuchen müßt



Ich werde nie verstehen wie man einen wildfremden Menschen einfach so Geld überweisen kann. Würde mir im Traum net einfallen. ist die Gleiche Masche wie mit den Autos


----------



## Hippo (22 August 2011)

Das machst Du doch letztendlich bei jedem Onlinekauf.
Das macht ja den Kauf vor Ort so sympathisch 
Ware gegen Geld ...


----------



## Heiko (22 August 2011)

Wenn man nicht überall kauft, dann eher nicht. Z.B. bei den großen Onlinehändlern ist das Risiko überschaubar. Gerade auf nicht wirklich durchschaubaren Marktplätzen wird das Schnäppchen unterm Strich gerne mal teurer als wenn man es gleich im Laden gekauft hätte.


----------



## Hippo (22 August 2011)

ok - man achte auch in diesem Post auf Schleichwerbung ...

Bisher wickle ich Onlinekäufe nur über Amazon ab, da ging bisher nix schief, aber Superduperniedrigpreise gabs auch nicht


----------

